# how much info did you recieve about your donor? CARE gave us very little.



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just a really quick question, I have never thought about the amount of info we got given about are donor as I thought what they gave us was all we could know and was statisfied with that. but after reading another thread, i am curious to know if we could have had more info.
we were treated at care sheffield, we got told, his height, eye colour, hair colour, and body build, and nothing else, and we dont have any more info than that on the paper work we have.

were you ladies given anymore info than that, if so, what did you get to know? and is it info i entilted to know?

thanks in advance.
xxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hiya!

We were told the same as you plus job (which we shouldn't have been told apparently!).  I think that some donors write a personal statement fo the children conceived from their donation.  At our clinic you have to request this but you can do so at any stage.  I don't know if our donor has done one and I'm not really interested in reading it at the moment.  However, if Luke decides that he wants to see more information at any stage then I will see if the clinic can release any further info.

What other info would you have liked to see?

P xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

London Womens Clinic give you hair/eye/complexion colour, height, build, blood type, religion, occupation, level of education, hobbies/interests and whether proven donor or not
They also indicate whether a pen sketch is available - if it is, I believe you can request this when the child is born

Suitcase
x


----------



## *ALF* (May 17, 2005)

TQ

Have you been back in contact with CARE? the reason I ask is we cycled with CARE Northampton and were given exactly the same info as you, but then after Jess was born I asked if there was anything else they could tell me - they have now given me job, religion, hobbies and interests.  They also told me how many pregnancies they had acheived with the donor.

I understand that you can also contact the HFEA and they will tell you as much info as you are allowed.

Hope that helps

Dawn


----------



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for the replies, 

Pippi - I was just curious after reading another post, as the fellow ff got more info than we did, we are making a little album for the girls and we are putting in about the donor, and thought it would be nice for them to know a little about him, we plan on telling the girls from an early age about the donor, and hope we are armed with info for their questions as they get older.

Hi suitcase of dreams - nice amount of info, education level is something I wondered about once.

Hi tawny - Nope I did'nt think to contact the clinic again, I just asumed we had all the info we were entitled too.  Will talk to DH about that and see how he feels about contacting them.

XXXX


----------



## flying solo (Mar 27, 2009)

im at care  aswell not sheffield  but  i have been matched  and they told me his age ,height, build, hair colour skin complection  the fact he likes golf and football and what his job is, his level of education 
but my recepient (im egg sharing) has only been told my height age hair colour and the fact that i have proven fertility  

my be worth phoneing them back and seeing if you can get anymore out of them ,but having said that it depends what he put on his green form he may not of put hobbies and things 
hth a little


----------

